# How to determine optimal room size of basement HT



## Bulldawg (Jan 6, 2009)

Good morning. I have tried out the two posted calculators. I am still not sure how to optimize a room with the following dimensions> Height: 8'-9", Width: 13' - 0", and length 28" - 0". The width and height are fixed, so I can shorten the length. Any ideas on how to optimize for sound and layout of furniture? Thx.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Jeff.

One of the things we try to avoid in rooms is to have the length be more than double the width. Depending on your situation and how many seats you want, cutting it back to maybe 24' or so would likely help (and give you a nice space for an IB sub if you want... :hsd: )


----------

